

EveryBlock (Adrian Holovaty's newest) launches - hyperlocal news for NYC, Chi, SF - pchristensen
http://blog.everyblock.com/2008/jan/23/launch/

======
zach
We've been working on similar stuff using what we learned from our real estate
startup, and it's great to see something big in this space. Although having
the experience of how hard it is for a startup to pry uncommon information out
of government officials, we're not focusing on that aspect!

It's honestly a lot easier for startups when people don't have to fully engage
their imagination to understand your business idea. I know that sounds
cynical, but it's just a practical fact. People get more excited when they can
quickly relate to something and "start the gears turning" about an idea right
away.

------
nanijoe
@zach,

have you checked zachbaker.com recently? This is what I get:

ActiveRecord::StatementInvalid in Articles#index

Mysql::Error: Table 'zbtypodb.users' doesn't exist: SELECT COUNT(*) FROM users

~~~
zach
Thanks. I've nearly forgotten that it isn't running. I had a crazy experience
moving my account between Dreamhost accounts and ended up trying to repeatedly
send my Typo database through a webform 500K at a time -- enough said. I'll
fix it now.

I stick with Dreamhost primarily because the founders were in my college class
(yeah, I'm a YC senior citizen), so I beg your pardon for my sentimentality.

------
PJCrosier
Should be interesting to see how this natural step up from chicagocrime.org
evolves, I'm not from the US but the three initial cities have kept me
clicking around for a while - reading the team's past interviews / posts I'd
expect them to put a lot into EveryBlock, and it seems they have. Can't wait
to see what the site is like in a year!

------
ALee
This is a pretty cool site. I know a number of soccermoms who religiously
check a crime blog for the neighborhood, they're also interested to know when
a park or YMCA closes too, but I guess they'll have to program that themselves
from an API.

------
joshwa
This is the non-blog data companion to <http://outside.in/> ?

------
nanijoe
There is no doubting the fact that Adrian loves the color green.. just check
out the django site.

~~~
adrianh
Actually, that was Wilson Miner, who designed both djangoproject.com and
everyblock.com.

~~~
nanijoe
I just checked out wilsonminer.com ...guess what color it is :)

------
gibsonf1
This is very promising - nice work.

